# sound qualität



## skav (23. Februar 2002)

Hi leute,
also ich frag wirklich ungern, aber da ich leider nicht ueber so ein Programm verfüge, wollte ich mal fragen, ob jmd von euch so freundlich waere mir folgenden Sound zu verändern.

Also der die Sounddatei sollte möglichst klein werden, aber die klangqualität möglichst wenig darunter leiden.

Es waere wirklich sehr nett wenn das jmd tun wuerde, ich wuerde das auch, nur hab ich kein progi dafuer, evtl kennt jmd ja auch ne gute shareware womit das geht das wuerde mir auch schon helfen.

Vielen Dank

hier die Sounddatei als *.wav, sollte auch wav bleiben
Sounddatei


----------



## tsdrummer (24. Februar 2002)

habs mir mal angehört, die .wav rauscht ganz schön!
warum nimmst du es nicht als .mp3 und nimmst den stereo layer raus?

grüße aus münchen
thomas


----------



## skav (24. Februar 2002)

und wie geht das?


----------



## tsdrummer (24. Februar 2002)

z.b. mit wavelab von http://www.steinberg.de

thomas


----------

